# What Do You Think Of Scarlett Johansson's New Hair Color?



## magneticheart (Dec 2, 2008)

Scarlett Johansson showed off a shift in hair color at last night's photo call for The Spirit. This new auburn hue gives her a much softer look, and those curls show off all of the highlights. (Seems as though she's been inspired by the lipstick from the movie posters, too.) What do you think of this new color on Scarlett? Does it inspire you to go red for winter?

Source: Scarlett Johansson With Red Hair | Scarlett Johansson, Celebrity Poll, Love It or Hate It | BellaSugar - Beauty, Hair, &amp; Skin.

I really like the curls but I prefer her blonde hair a little bit more.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 2, 2008)

I kinda like it but I really did prefer her as a blond, I guess I was more used to it


----------



## Lucy (Dec 2, 2008)

i love it! i think she can wear any colour, the woman is gorgeous!


----------



## Karren (Dec 2, 2008)

With that name I would have thought it would have been more red!! Or should be more red!! Lol


----------



## daer0n (Dec 2, 2008)

I like it better this way, she looks much better with red hair cause blond hair made her look too pale.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with daer0n. This is a lot more flattering and natural on her


----------



## Aprill (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont know how to feel about it....i wanna like it...but a piece of me dosent.....


----------



## eft920 (Dec 2, 2008)

I think she looked better as a blonde. She's still gorgeous but the new hair color doesn't really flatter her.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 2, 2008)

I like this colour on her but I am use to the much lighter blond


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's a really pretty colour.. looks nice, shiny and healthy.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love it! i think she can wear any colour, the woman is gorgeous! ITA! I do like this new look, it makes her look softer and a bit more grown up.


----------



## Darla (Dec 2, 2008)

i want to say no , but its tough to say until you see her in person (like when is that going to happen?)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

I actually like it much better blonde.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 3, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## RetroKitten (Dec 3, 2008)

I like this a lot. Suits her, as well as blonde.


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 3, 2008)

love it. She looks alive.


----------



## speedy (Dec 3, 2008)

I like it, but I don't love it.


----------



## nanzmck (Dec 3, 2008)

A girl in one of my classes used to have this amazing platinum blonde hair. She changed it to a bit darker, and now she looks kind of older. I'm getting the same sort of vibe from this color.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't really like it. I'm not a huge fan of her anyways but I think she does look better as a blonde.


----------



## Panda816 (Dec 4, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 4, 2008)

I love it! I think I want this on ME!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 4, 2008)

It's okay...I want to say I like her better blonde, but that's only because I'm used to seeing her that way.


----------



## jmaui02 (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks great on her.


----------



## chandrika (Dec 4, 2008)

I cant think what it was like blonde, and first impressions of this color, is gorgeous. Its quite natural looking, not as red as some have gone this season and those curls!! How did she get them so nice. I think that stars never do their own hair, have a hair stylist on call. I saw Madonna on TV last night and she is flanked by stylists who will literally fix even one stray hair! I do like Scarletts color, it looks in great condition, that sort of makes everything look ok.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 5, 2008)

I love it!! Well, I should...I'm a red head.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 5, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 8, 2008)

i don't think red is her shade.i liked when she had the light pink thing,that was rad.


----------



## AppleRose (Dec 9, 2008)

Liking it. She could even go warmer. She looks beautiful.


----------



## aney (Dec 9, 2008)

I love it! It looks so natural!


----------



## Aniger86 (Dec 29, 2008)

Its not bad, but I prefer her in blonde, like it makes her look fresher...this colour sort of makes her fade into the background whereas the blonde makes you sit up and notice her more I guess..


----------



## ecko.cat (Dec 29, 2008)

I really like it


----------



## candyjane (Dec 29, 2008)

i don't hate this colour, i just prefer the blonde. she's still one of the most gorgeous women ever.


----------



## sarah29457 (Dec 29, 2008)

I really like it.


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

I actually think I like it more than the blonde


----------

